# First real grow



## Colfrbn2001 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to everybody who posts on here regularly for all the advice.  I have been frequenting the site over the summer to get advice on my grow and it has all really helped.  I grew a couple times in high school but never got anything like this time after using the advice.  Hick, Kade, Brothers and others I can't remember right now, keep up the good work in helping others.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2006)

Colfrbn2001 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say thanks to everybody who posts on here regularly for all the advice. I have been frequenting the site over the summer to get advice on my grow and it has all really helped. I grew a couple times in high school but never got anything like this time after using the advice. Hick, Kade, Brothers and others I can't remember right now, keep up the good work in helping others.


*Hey Colfrbn2001 glad to here you had a nice harvest. We all try to help as much as possible over here that's what it's all about. Getting people to grow their own bud. Nothing better than growing and smoking your own bud man. If you get a chance toss up a few pics of your harvest.  *


----------

